
F# in 20 Minutes - Part I - Anon84
http://blogs.msdn.com/chrsmith/archive/2008/05/02/f-in-20-minutes-part-i.aspx
======
DenisM
I found the tutorial to be lacking - some things taken too much time, but some
like fancy unions not enough.

------
trezor
That's a lot of hows. I'm holding out for the whys ;)

That said, it seemed like an interesting blog, and I have the feed added to my
feed-reader now.

